# 2011 AGA International Aquascaping Contest



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

The 2011 AGA International Aquascaping Contest is open for entries!

All that is required are 1 - 5 photos of your aquarium, a simple entry form, and a signed photo release. You can enter entirely online. We will display all entries permanently on the AGA's web site. You can also choose to have your tank entered in the 2012 Aqua Design Amano contest at the same time.

Winners will receive ribbons and cash awards
Closing date for entries: September 25
Winners announced: November 18

This contest just keeps growing and growing and growing! So fluff the plants, snap those photos, and enter your aquascape in the AGA contest to share with aquatic gardeners and artists around the world!



In an effort to aid worldwide economic recovery, there will be *NO ENTRY FEE* this year!

Cheryl


----------



## Pink_Lotus (Jun 11, 2011)

"enter entirely online" means that i can just post my aquarium photos here with some description and all that required...

edit: owh i get it nao...


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Pink,

Just in case someone else is confused, you have to enter here: http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org

Cheryl


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

The 12th annual AGA International Aquascaping Contest is off to a great start!

We already have a number of early entries for the 2011 contest and hope to have a record turnout! The contest closes for entries September 25 and winners will be announced November 18 on the AGA website.

Each of the six categories has a first, second, and third place cash award and ribbon, so there are lots of opportunities to win! There is a separate award for Best in Show, sponsored this year by Aquabid. Remember, the AGA is not charging an entry fee this year. We are seeking donations to cover (& hopefully increase!) the cash awards. See this page for details on how it works and info about sponsorship.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Only two more weeks to go before the AGA Aquascaping Contest closes September 25!

In Larry Lampert's memory, ZooMed is sponsoring a "Most Innovative" award.

No entry fee this year, but we are seeking donations to cover (& hopefully increase!) the cash awards. See this page for details and info about sponsorship.

Cheryl


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

One more day! The contest closes for entries tomorrow. Time to finalize your entries, and don't forget the photo release. You HAVE to do that part.

Cheryl


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

The 2011 AGA International Aquascaping Contest results are out! 
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/

Also, BitTorrent-distributed ZIP file of the 2011 site, for faster browsing: 
http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/aga2011.zip.torrent


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

Very cool to provide a torrent of the site. I'll be seeding it for a while to help you out!


----------

